# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Induction Techniques >  >  Game Spray Induced Lucid Dream

## slayer

Ok so awhile back I came up with the idea of the G-SILD. And now I will be writing out how this bascially works.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

The Game Spray Induced Lucid Dream (or G-SILD) is mainly for the gaming community. This is supposed to help people who frequently have dreams of video games, or something relating to a video game.

This is actually a very easy technique to learn and really requires _no_ effort at all!

1.) Ok so first you will need a game that you constantly play. This must be a computer game as I do not think it is possible to change things in a console game. I would prefer online games as they allow custom sprays*.

*Sprays are images that you can upload in the game and then apply the image to a surface inside the game so people may see it. This can include taunting sprays, funny sprays, nude sprays, and the like.

2.) So now you have a game and want to change something inside it to help you Lucid Dream. Now this technique is NOT proven to be 100% effective. For this tutorial I will be using the game Counter-Strike: Source*.

*Counter-Strike: Source and other Valve online games may include the ability to add sprays.

3.) Ok now let's open up some image editing program. For this tutorial I will be using Paint since most people will seem to have this instead of photoshop. Ok so lets open up Paint and create a new picture. You can resize it to your liking but I would suggest not making it too small.

4.) Now we're going to make a nice simple image...nothing to complex, so the brain will easily be able to read it. But if you have noticed a certain image that keeps appearing in your dreams then you might want to work with that image. Take the paint bucket tool and make a black background. Then take the text tool and make sure the thing is set to transparent background. Make a text box or whatever and add the line "You are dreaming! Do a reality check!" Of course this can be changed to anything you like but right now lets use this.

5.) Make sure you pick a font that is easy to read and it's big. It should take up most of the black space. Looks plain doesn't it? Yeah well it's supposed too...I mean come on...it's Paint! So now you have an image that's black and whatever color you want to make the text. I made mine white.

6.) Now all we need to do is get that image in our game. Save the image as a JPEG. Now load up Counter-Strike: Source and click on "Options" at the menu. Once you do that click on "Import Custom Image" and browse to the directory that you saved your picture in. Then click on the picture and hit import and it should be there now!

7.) All that's really left to do now is to load up a game and start spraying around...I would recommend spraying it in places you normally see so it's always right there infront of you. Then you really just have to keep playing the game and spraying all the time so it gets lodged inside your head and hope that when you go to sleep you will see the image in your dreams and become lucid.

Well that's about it...nothing really fancy about this tutorial. If you have any questions then please go ahead and ask me! I'm really glad I thought of this...

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

I hope I'm allowed to post this...

----------


## i_speel_good

Nice idea! Too bad Steam's broken (freezes my computer on login) and I can only run it in offline mode! Bot matches?
Nah.

----------


## bluefinger

Interesting idea... I play more Day Of Defeat: Source (I am the definitive Garand/Kar98 master), but I think some servers allow sprays. Most don't, but nonetheless, a very good idea. I may be an avid gamer, but unfortunately, I do not have many gaming dreams, only the few in the past.

----------

